# BOSE Stereo has no sound 2012 PF #newbie



## csmoore88 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi, I have searched the forum and all of the googlesphere. I cannot find anything on my problem. I started my account here for this problem I have currently. 

Just got this 2012 Pathfinder with Nav., roof, Bluetooth, leather, power pedals, etc and BOSE. it seems as though the unit is functioning fine. Songs display on radio and all modes operate include the existing songs in the internal storage. However, under no circumstances will could come out via the speakers. Bluetooth, radio, sat, aux, nothing will make even a pop or hiss. 

I work at a Chevy dealership, bought this as a trade and LOVE IT but the guys in the shop are puzzled. Nissan wants $200 to LOOK FOR A PROBLEM!! 

ITS PROVABLY A QUICK FIX.......ANY TAKERS?? THANKS IN ADVANCE. 
:crying:


----------



## jptoth (Apr 8, 2016)

I have the same problem. 2012 Pathfinder Silver edition, Bose CD6, everything works (radio stations tune, CDs change & songs start) but no sound from speakers even at max volume. Have checked fuses & made sure input/output lines to the amp (under driver's seat) are properly seated. No change. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Speaker fuses blown, if you have them?
Output protection circuit latched on?
Speakers read infinity on an ohmmeter because they are blown?
There should be no DC voltage into the speakers.
If you have a spare earphone you don't mind risking, put it across the speaker terminals and listen. They take only milliwatts to make audible tones.

Beyond this you may need a test bench full of equipment to find it, even if you have a schematic for this unit.


----------



## tonyf666 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,
I have the same issue with my 2012 Nissan Pathfinder. Everything works fine with it, except NO SOUND at ALL. Not even from bluetooth phone connection assistant.
Did either of you fix it?

Tony


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

*Amplifier*

OK, first of all, I'm not 100% certain on the '12 pathy with the Bose unit. However, Other Nissans of this vintage had the Bose Amp under the drivers seat. If it's there, it will be an aluminum box with 2 connectors on the left side. It is bolted down with four bolts at the corners.

I've seen 2 Murano's of this vintage where a small connector strip inside the box has come loose due to vibration and caused this very issue.

If that's not it, a technician can troubleshoot the unit by measuring the signals to the amplifier. If there are proper signals in and not out, the amplifier is bad. 

You can purchase a new amp for a few hundred bucks.

K


----------

